# Wood Deck 4x4 Footing spacing ?



## JimmyWacked (Apr 21, 2010)

Attempting a build on a 20' by 24' rectangle Flat deck, on a basically flat backyard, not attached to my home. I'm burying 4x4 posts in Concrete as I did with my large fence. I will attach 2 x 6 or 2 x 8 deck joists to these posts. → I can't seem to find a norm for *spacing* each of the 4x4's in the ground. *Is there a rule of thumb*.?? I must have missed it~ :no: ?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?


----------



## JimmyWacked (Apr 21, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Where are you located ?


Copy, thxs !
INDIANA.~


----------



## Nostco (Apr 8, 2010)

You won't be attaching joists to posts, you will be attaching joists to beams :thumbsup:

Your posts will go on footings (preferrably sono tubes)

The size of the beams, live load/dead load of the deck will get you closer to the answer.

First thing first, you need drawings and depending on where you live most likely you will need a permit.


----------



## JimmyWacked (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes. Thxs. Got that--- but again- what is the required spacing between cement/wood 4x4 footings?


----------



## ukisgr8 (Feb 20, 2012)

JimmyWacked said:


> Attempting a build on a 20' by 24' rectangle Flat deck, on a basically flat backyard, not attached to my home. I'm burying 4x4 posts in Concrete as I did with my large fence. I will attach 2 x 6 or 2 x 8 deck joists to these posts. → I can't seem to find a norm for *spacing* each of the 4x4's in the ground. *Is there a rule of thumb*.?? I must have missed it~ :no: ?


The spacing depends on the load up top. For example, if it's just a walking area and nothing else, 8' is the furthest you go apart. If deck table and chairs where many people will be sitting, then 5-6' apart. The more the better though, 6' is where I would go


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Normally a deck is designed and constructed according to some type of code, even if you don't need or plan to pull a permit. I recommend the Prescriptive Residential Wood Deck Construction Guide, which is based on the International Residential Code. You can find this document at no charge on the internet, or your building inspector may have an extra one (mine did).

The Code has details regarding spacing of posts, minimum size of posts, connection details between posts, beams and joists, maximum length of joists and beams, and lots of other details which are quite useful (example how to attach a ledger board to the house).

Possibly you don't like codes, or you want to "go your own way". That is certainly an option. In that case, the required spacing of the posts will be based on the deck loading, the span of the beams, and the geometry of the deck. If you don't want to use the "standard" sizing that the Code gives you, your option is to compute the required size for each element based on some assumed loading you determine based on knowledge of the used of your deck. This is a lot of work, and frankly pretty useless, since it has all been worked out in the Code, but if you insist, that is how to decide on the spacing. Oh, and by the way, 6x6 is the minimum allowable post size per the Code.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

from what i gather this deck is just sitting on grade, the only reason your using the posts is to keep the deck from shifting around in the yard am i correct.


if in fact it is sitting on the ground and fully supported, it doesnt require beams. you should just need posts at the corners along with every 8 ft..

if it were actually up off the ground the distance between posts would depend on local codes, what size joists and beams your using


----------



## JimmyWacked (Apr 21, 2010)

ITS ALL DONE GUYS.. My post was from almost 2 years ago- !! :laughing:

I went just about 5 ft between all 4x4 posts ~




















*DONE*











:whistling2:* It's all good.! *


----------

